# Where are the kings running?



## Tonyt55 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wanting to go Sunday morning and just wondering where the kings are running the best right now


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

The run the best in the water..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

One was caught at pickens yesterday


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Caught 2 on bob sikes friday night


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Kings off Bob sykes? Really? That's awesome. Never knew that

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

Me either until my father in law landed them. The only things I've ever caught on bob sikes are reds, trout and cat fish with the occasional sting ray. Seen people catching sharks and all other stuff tho. Heck that night he caught the kings he also caught 2 Mingo snapper also


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Mingos? Hot damn, I've caught red snapper off Pickens and on bay bouys but never seen a mingo in the bay. That's awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I gotta see pictures to believe the story


----------

